# Leopard Gecko odd burrowing ?



## Laura1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

So Rango has been burrowing a lot tonight, spreading substrate to his tail end, I can hear him doing it, (almost like when a cat or dog hides its poop etc) 

Rango is doing this away from his poop, away from food etc. 
Is it normal? He shed his skin at weekend, doesn't have any left stuck etc. 
Sorry to ask coz you may think im a mong but he's like my baby, ha


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

How long have you had him, what substrate is he on? A lot of leos like to have a bit dig about if they get the chance : victory:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

It is often forgotten that in the wild leopard geckos are burrowing animals, and will extend existing hiding place to make them feel more secure.


----------



## Laura1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Had him (I say him it could be a her) around 6 weeks or so? 
He/she has 2 different substrates, one end he has reptile carpet and the other end I've put in some calci-sand, it's here which he's burrowing but I haven't noticed it before so got worried. ?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Nope i wouldn't worry. One of our males likes to empty his moss box on a regular basis just because he likes digging :lol2:


----------



## davy27 (Jul 17, 2011)

lose the sand have you thought he might be she and she might be trying to lay youhave not had her long she might have been gravid when you got her .....:gasp:


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

One of my geckos does the same she tries to dig in her moist hide and then stays in there all day to feel secure, wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Laura1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

davy27 said:


> lose the sand have you thought he might be she and she might be trying to lay youhave not had her long she might have been gravid when you got her .....:gasp:


That was the first thing to cross my mind, I've felt around for eggs but I can't feel any but I'm not even sure how big they are?


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Denbyc12 said:


> One of my geckos does the same she tries to dig in her moist hide and then stays in there all day to feel secure, wouldn't worry about it.


Exactly the same although my gecko is male he spends most of the day in his moist hide even when not shedding, Around 4pm each day he moves over to his hot hide and stays there until feeding time at around 6pm-8pm.


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Must be a blizzard thing  :whistling2:


----------

